# well guys, looks like we're all out of a job!



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Popular Mechanics is now training diy electricians. No longer will we be able to convince the public we are needed! Wo is me! 
http://www.popularmechanics.com/hom...nstall-an-electrical-outlet-from-a-sub-panel/


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks  ... Now I know that I should be wrapping my wirenuts :laughing:

What was I thinkin' ! :no:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Thanks  ... Now I know that I should be wrapping my wirenuts :laughing:
> 
> What was I thinkin' ! :no:


Don't feel too bad. I didn't do that either. Oh how I have learned the error of my ways!


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Speaking of wrapping.

I had a receptacle wrapped in a handy-box the other day. It wasn't fastened in but wired. The tape on the hot side was sitting on the box edge and burned through. 33. 

Guess the box must have sliced the tape a bit.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

_Before attempting any electrical work yourself, it's best to get tutored by an electrician or someone who knows the proper way to handle wiring that is up to code. _

Video starts and a few seconds in:

"*I'm not an electrician*"


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

NC Plc said:


> _Before attempting any electrical work yourself, it's best to get tutored by an electrician or someone who knows the proper way to handle wiring that is up to code. _
> 
> Video starts and a few seconds in:
> 
> "*I'm not an electrician*"


HA and his next line is *"Do your own research, I don't want it on me if you turn your house into a piece of melba toast"
*

No supports on pipe at all
Boxes not screwed to wall
No GFI (I think he was in his garage)
Why the goofy flex elbow?

Anything else?


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Signal1 said:


> HA and his next line is *"Do your own research, I don't want it on me if you turn your house into a piece of melba toast"
> *
> Why the goofy flex elbow?


Handyman special, they sell them at Lowe's premade.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

When their 9/11 issue came out, they lost all credibility.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah Ooh yay, yay, yay, yeah
Oh oh oh, oh oh ah Only the lonely, only the lonely








Only the lonely (Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)
Know the room to join tonight (Ooh yay, yay, yay, yeah)
Only the lonely (Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)
Spend time here to feel allright (Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)








There goes my biz, there goes my toys
They're gone forever, to DIY boyz
But only the lonely know why I cry
Only the lonely








:noum dum dum, dummy doo wah
Ooh yay, yay, yay, yeah
Oh oh oh, oh oh ah
Only the lonely, only the lonely







:no:
Only the lonely (Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)
Know the permits we can't do (Ooh yay, yay, yay, yeah)
Only the lonely ( Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)
Know their license fee is due (Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)
:no:








Maybe tomorrow, another chance
No more hack jobs , but that's the chance
You've got to take, if some hack gets the breaks
Only the lonely
(Dum dum dum, dummy doo wah)*

~C_(w/apologies to Mr Orbison and anyone remotely considered a fan)_S~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I cant quite place the accent, is this from somewhere in Canada?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Signal1 said:


> HA and his next line is *"Do your own research, I don't want it on me if you turn your house into a piece of melba toast"
> *
> 
> No supports on pipe at all
> ...


NM in pipe...


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

lovin ever minute of it, uhm huh!:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Sometimes you don't know what you don't know. And maybe someone can figure out what size that ground wire to the sub is. It looks small, but I'm one my phone.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

> Handyman special, they sell them at Lowe's premade.


Yea, I've seen them, it just seems totally un-necessary there.



> NM in pipe...


Yup, junk work.

I didn't like the fake shock BS either. I know he was just goofing off, but it takes away from the serious work we do.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Signal1 said:


> HA and his next line is *"Do your own research, I don't want it on me if you turn your house into a piece of melba toast"
> 
> *
> 
> ...




20a breaker on a 15a rec .otherwise not a bad job it's the mans shop let him add a plug or two. He probably screwed into the back of the box...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> 20a breaker on a 15a rec .otherwise not a bad job it's the mans shop let him add a plug or two. He probably screwed into the back of the box...


As long as it's at least a duplex its legal here.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

backstay said:


> As long as it's at least a duplex its legal here.


Same here


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> *dum dum dum, dummy doo wah ooh yay, yay, yay, yeah
> oh oh oh, oh oh ah only the lonely, only the lonely
> 
> 
> ...


diy fantazies....


----------



## hotwire480 (Jan 10, 2015)

When A H-D store opened in our area I thought our work was going to slow down, Just the opposite happened. A lot of DIYers don't know what their doing and end up calling us.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

I see pvc inside, a no no here also doesn't leave enough wire out of the box. I cut the romex at 6" past the out side lip of the box. Because you know you don't want to much wire in the box to have to push back in.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I cant quite place the accent, is this from somewhere in Canada?


Not unless the border moved about 700 or 800 miles south


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe after the next election WCord....:whistling2:~CS~:no:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> 20a breaker on a 15a rec .otherwise not a bad job it's the mans shop let him add a plug or two. He probably screwed into the back of the box...


Not opposed to that at all, but he posted a how-to DIY video, when he clearly stated he wasn't really qualified to even be doing that kind of work.

I guess my point was what is it that the _untrained_ eye going to miss or not understand and someone down the road pays for it.

This day and age we cannot control what gets posted on the internet but we can try to look after our trade.


----------



## TXSparky7 (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh lordy wish Popular Mechanics would stop this and hire a real electrician. That was crappy work in that video.


----------

